# Smoking Cooking Times



## jack vs (Jun 18, 2011)

Isn't there a link on Jeff's site that has approximate cooking times? Thanks


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 18, 2011)

I think this is what you wanted  http://wyntk.us/smoking-times-and-temperatures     but remember Jeff and most of us recommend smoking to temps and not by times with most things. It is a very useful tool for getting approximate times tho


----------



## meateater (Jun 18, 2011)

Cooking times are hard to guage with all the different types of smoker out there. Best thing is make sure you have a few accurate thermometers and cook to temp.


----------

